# today is cheesecake vs flan



## ZebraQueen (Jun 11, 2016)

Which do you prefer
A good soft cheesecake
Or a caramelized flan


I like cheesecake because it's easier to work with and I can make it Nutella while flan... ehh it's good just not my favorite dessert and don't like making the caramel sometimes


----------



## Esphas (Jun 11, 2016)

cheesecake by miles


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 11, 2016)

I love flan but cheesecake is too good to pass down


----------



## Araie (Jun 11, 2016)

I'd definitely have to go with cheesecake. I really like the rich sort of flavour it has. It's probably my favorite type of cake.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 11, 2016)

Cheesecake, I love it


----------



## piichinu (Jun 11, 2016)

Cheesecake...again


----------



## vexnir (Jun 11, 2016)

Whenever I hear flan I just think of this. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvBPCm25z4I

_Get the flan in the face, the flan in the face, the flan in the face._


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 11, 2016)

shiida said:


> Cheesecake...again


Lol sorry
I just forgot to add poll because I though I click it but I dint
Sorry


----------



## Mints (Jun 11, 2016)

oh my gosh i love both! but ill have too choose flan because of my sweet tooth.


----------



## Hatori (Jun 11, 2016)

I'd have to pick cheesecake but I do like both


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm.... honestly not sure I've ever had flan



Spoiler: flan on flan is good though


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm not too sure what flan is (?) but I'm going to go for cheesecake, this cafe I go to now and then does the most amazing v cheesecake, yum.


----------



## pandapples (Jun 11, 2016)

Just had cheesecake, so I'll pick that


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 11, 2016)

cheesecake especially those matcha flavored ones!


----------



## moonford (Jun 11, 2016)

Cheesecake, I love every type of cheesecake, my favourite is mint Oreo with vanilla ice cream. Yum.


----------



## Cailey (Jun 11, 2016)

cheesecake, yum.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 11, 2016)

I find both to be delicious but cheesecake is the best.


----------



## jiny (Jun 11, 2016)

i like cheesecake better


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 11, 2016)

apparently I'm the only one who likes flan more than cheesecake. I grew up with flan since my mom makes it. cheesecake has never been one of my faves in general.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 11, 2016)

I definitely prefer cheesecake over flan.


----------



## focus (Jun 11, 2016)

neither. they're both way too sweet for me


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 11, 2016)

i never had flan so cheesecake wins by default and i love it.


----------



## Jou (Jun 11, 2016)

Jumpin' on the 'never had flan so cheesecake wins' train


----------



## bigger34 (Jun 11, 2016)

I would have to go with Cheesecake, although I'm not a diehard fan of either.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 11, 2016)

aaw darn i absolutely love both but cheesecake takes the cake...........i'll stop lmao


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 11, 2016)

both are good, but cheesecake is way better


----------



## KawaiiPanda (Jun 11, 2016)

Cheesecake any day..


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 11, 2016)

Flan would taste disgusting. And I had cheesecake a week ago. You know what im gonna vote for.


----------



## ams (Jun 11, 2016)

Only flan could have made one of my favourite internet pictures possible:


----------



## Aniko (Jun 11, 2016)

I chose cheesecake, but I'm not a fan of either, cheesecake is too rich for me and flan tastes like eggs often, I like the Japanese cheesecake though with apricot jam, but again, it's not my favorite cake.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Jun 11, 2016)

Cheesecake!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 11, 2016)

Flan. Hahaha. Cheesecake is gross.


----------



## Katattacc (Jun 11, 2016)

i love both of them so much, but i chose flan because a good flan is amazing.. and cheesecake can be boring sometimes, especially if it is plain.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 11, 2016)

I never had flan so I voted for cheesecake because it's sooooo good.


----------



## aericell (Jun 12, 2016)

I love love love flan, I wish my mom made it more often. I think I've only tried cheesecake once a long time ago and I didn't like it at all


----------



## okaimii (Jun 12, 2016)

Flan is disgusting


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 12, 2016)

Both are really good. I enjoy cheesecake more though, and like you said it's a bit more versatile.


----------



## etsusho (Jun 12, 2016)

Cheesecake! I love the graham cracker crust. Yum.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 17, 2021)

Flan is good, but cheesecake is godly (I don't eat it very often though, since it usually tends to be high in sugar)


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

oof this thread is old 

but anyway, i choose cheesecake because it's lit and idk what flan is lol


----------



## tumut (Feb 17, 2021)

Some of my favorite two desserts


----------



## oak (Feb 17, 2021)

I've never had flan so I picked cheesecake. Flan's do look satisfying when they jiggle though lmao.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 17, 2021)

cheesecake may not be a big favorite of mine, but i prefer it over flan. i tired that once and it did not taste how i thought it would :c


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 17, 2021)

Is neither an option?  I don’t like either of them.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Feb 17, 2021)

Cheesecake is more readily available...so I get around to having that a few times a year. 

Feel like I haven't had a good flan in literal decades.

I actually love flan, truth be told. I'm going with flan. Lol


----------



## JemAC (Feb 17, 2021)

Definitely cheesecake, most people I know don't like it (or they just won't try it as they can't get their head around cheese and cake been put together) but I love it and it's nearly always my top choice when it comes to desserts.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 17, 2021)

I've heard flan is pretty hit or miss, so cheesecake ALL THE WAY. Plus I've never had flan, not sure how it tastes. I frickin love cheesecake thou, esp with crust and some sort of chocolate.


----------



## ``` (Feb 17, 2021)

I've tasted both cheesecake and flan, and they taste absolutely delicious. If I had to choose which dessert that I enjoy best...it would definitely be cheesecake since I like eating cheesecake the most. I recently ate cheesecake just a few days ago and the flavor was fantastic, I'm hoping to get more cheesecake possibly in the future so I can eat another slice of goodness lol. Not gonna lie, but cheesecake also stuffs me up pretty quickly, so I only eat a nice chunky slice of cheesecake and then I wouldn't eat another piece until I become hungry again.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Feb 17, 2021)

Even if it isn't an option in the poll, I'd say neither. I've never had flan and don't really want to try it, and while I have had cheesecake a few times in the past, I'm not a big fan of it and definitely wouldn't go out of my way to eat it.


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 17, 2021)

I’ve never had flan before! It looks cute though and I’m definitely curious about it. 

As for cheesecake I think it’s okay? I don’t have it very often and whenever I do I can only have a really small piece before it starts making me feel a bit sick. I think it’s yummy when it’s some kind of fruit cheesecake like strawberry  I just don’t have it super often.


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 17, 2021)

I have never had flan, but I have tried cheesecake and I hate it. So I guess neither for me. But I would try flan if given the opportunity.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 17, 2021)

Flan is amazing, my grandmother used to make it and it was so good. It was like vanilla bean pudding but a jello with caramel sauce. I can’t really describe it well, I just know it was delish!


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Feb 17, 2021)

Definitely cheesecake!


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2021)

i’ve never tried flan before but cheesecake is actually my favourite dessert! it’s so good.


----------



## Plume (Feb 18, 2021)

Cheesecake! It has the superior texture. So airy!


----------



## Holla (Feb 18, 2021)

I’ve never had flan but I typically don’t care for cheesecake so I suppose neither in my case.


----------



## Beanz (Feb 18, 2021)

Cheesecake, I've only had flan once.


----------



## Celine (Feb 18, 2021)

Hmm I like both but I went with flan because I prefer the texture of it.


----------



## amemome (Feb 18, 2021)

I love cheesecake. Japanese-style or New York-style! I love both types. I like the creaminess and tanginess of a New York-style cheesecake. The graham cracker crust is a perfect textural contrast to the smooth and thick cheesecake here. Souffle-style (aka. Japanese-style) is great too! I like that the sweetness is more subtle and there's a slight egginess. It's like an angel cake and a pound cake! Dense yet fluffy, creamy yet tangy.

Flan is nice, but I don't really like how intensely eggy it is. I definitely prefer just a slightly eggy flavor.


----------



## Tapioca123 (Feb 18, 2021)

Cheesecake always, not that I don't love flan but caramel flavors were never my favorite


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 18, 2021)

I've never had either, cheesecake sounds disgusting, and flan looks disgusting.


----------



## Darby (Feb 18, 2021)

Mmmmmmm, flan flavored cheesecake would work for me, it is that a thing? Because it should be.


----------



## RedPanda (Feb 18, 2021)

I do love a good flan, I grew up eating it because of my Spanish heritage. But cheesecake is just so rich and indulgent. I want some right now!


----------



## Darby (Feb 18, 2021)

I googled it and it’s a thing, flan cheesecake, it looks amazing.


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 18, 2021)

cheesecake because as much as i love custards, i like them with crusts more!


----------



## jadetine (Feb 18, 2021)

I think I need to introduce y'all to the best my kitchen has to give: Vietnamese coffee flan. I've had a broad spectrum of cheesecakes (NY classic,  Japanese souffle,  etc.), BUT nothing compares to the smoky caramel and eggy ambrosia of a great flan.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 19, 2021)

Cheesecake but it's got to have some chocolate (preferably on top) with it to balance out the sweetness.


----------



## Pintuition (Feb 19, 2021)

I really like both! But cheesecake is the winner for me, there's so many different flavors you can pair with cheesecake that its different almost every time. Probably one of my favorite desserts. Flan is great as well but I have only had it a handful of times.


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 19, 2021)

Theres lots of ways to make and prepare cheesecake but I can’t think of any for flan. So cheesecake


----------



## Bcat (Feb 19, 2021)

Cheescake. It can heal any wound and comfort any hurt.


----------



## oranje (Feb 24, 2021)

Flan. My mom makes the best flan (both traditional, chocolate, and coconut), so I've always had good memories of it.  Plus I'm a sucker for anything that's caramelized.


----------



## Kuroh (Mar 2, 2021)

Cheesecake (specifically vanilla) because it has a nice, soft texture and the flavor isn't too sweet!


----------



## Sharksheep (Mar 2, 2021)

I love both but flan is overly sweet so I don't crave it as often. I can only eat so much before I get sick of it.


----------

